# decent cd burning software



## ste2425 (Oct 28, 2009)

cann all you ginger ninjas point me in the right direction of some decent cd buring software thats free? for some reason when i burn a cd using windows media player my stereo wont play it properly, only when i use mp3 formats though. and yes my cd player does play mp3's before you ask


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2009)

Yup, DRM will degrade the sound. It's an anti-piracy feature.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 28, 2009)

aye i no all about DRM i do i music technology course at uni lol all the songs dont have DRM so i no its not that i had the same problem with my car stereo windows worked fine in it but other software that did the sae thing didnt and it wouldnt play them im guesing different software burn the cd's different? anyway wat do you use when buring cds?


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 28, 2009)

Win


----------



## driver66 (Oct 28, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> cann all you ginger ninjas point me in the right direction of some decent cd buring software thats free? for some reason when i burn a cd using windows media player my stereo wont play it properly, only when i use mp3 formats though. and yes my cd player does play mp3's before you ask



Best I've used .....

http://www.deepburner.com/?r=download


----------



## MRCL (Oct 28, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> Win



+1. I use that for everything. Its lightweight and easy to use. you can burn EVERYTHING with that.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 28, 2009)

Nero Free 9.4.12.3d....can be found here: http://filehippo.com/download_nero_free/


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 28, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> Win



cheers man works great, thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Bartuk (Oct 30, 2009)

I always used Roxio in the past and found it much better than nero


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2009)

IMGBURN!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, IMGBurn is awesome, I use it for burning all of my CDs and DVDs and backing up other CDs/DVDs to ISOs for safe keeping.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, IMGBurn is awesome, I use it for burning all of my CDs and DVDs and backing up other CDs/DVDs to ISOs for safe keeping.



can you back up games with it?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> aye i no all about DRM i do i music technology course at uni lol all the songs dont have DRM so i no its not that i had the same problem with my car stereo windows worked fine in it but other software that did the sae thing didnt and it wouldnt play them im guesing different software burn the cd's different? anyway wat do you use when buring cds?



MP3 audio playback on your stereo is becuase youve burned the audio as a DATA DISC
If youre trying to burn the music to CD for use on a stereo, burn the audio as AUDIO CD (not data)... this could be the issue youre having


----------



## wiak (Oct 30, 2009)

http://cdburnerxp.se/
http://infrarecorder.org/


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 30, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> MP3 audio playback on your stereo is becuase youve burned the audio as a DATA DISC
> If youre trying to burn the music to CD for use on a stereo, burn the audio as AUDIO CD (not data)... this could be the issue youre having



The OP says his stereo can play MP3s. Maybe he didn't finalize the disc i.e. used the "live filesystem" option.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 30, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> The OP says his stereo can play MP3s. Maybe he didn't finalize the disc i.e. used the "live filesystem" option.



yes MP3's played on a stereo is using the DATA DISC option.. MP3 is Data..... if you put WAV's onto a Disc as DATA DISC then you cannot play it in an audio CD player as its DATA.
You need to put WAV as Audio CD information onto a disc for an ordinary CD player to work with it


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 30, 2009)

If doing a regular audio CD, I really like http://www.burrrn.net/?page_id=4

Dead easy to use. Works every time (for me).


----------



## 1933 Poker (Oct 30, 2009)

I always recommend NERO Burning ROM. It's totally founded Man.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 30, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> yes MP3's played on a stereo is using the DATA DISC option.. MP3 is Data..... if you put WAV's onto a Disc as DATA DISC then you cannot play it in an audio CD player as its DATA.
> You need to put WAV as Audio CD information onto a disc for an ordinary CD player to work with it



aye i understand that they were all mp3's i set it as data disk finalized it all fine but it wouldnt play on my stereo, it played in my car fine mind you, that first program you all suggested worked a treat an plays on my stereo fine only strange things is they wont work in my car


----------



## 1933 Poker (Oct 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> aye i understand that they were all mp3's i set it as data disk finalized it all fine but it wouldnt play on my stereo, it played in my car fine mind you, that first program you all suggested worked a treat an plays on my stereo fine only strange things is they wont work in my car



Nero can fix this seriously. My stereo and car both play MP3's and they totally run optimal this way.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 30, 2009)

My personal favorite is *Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 Free*.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/burningstudiofree.html

If you don't like this one, you can use BurnAware Free or CDBurner XP Pro. These two would be my second choice after Ashampoo.


----------



## wolf (Oct 30, 2009)

A big +1 on ImgBurn, so lightweight and win.

a couple of standout features imo;

it ejects the completed disc and loads it into the tray again before verifying, I love this touch.

and classic noises dating back from CloneCD, man I can't gt over that jingle when it's done!


----------



## Static~Charge (Oct 31, 2009)

I've found Burnaware Free to be pretty decent, and it's much smaller than Nero Free.


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> can you back up games with it?



yes


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 31, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> I've found Burnaware Free to be pretty decent, and it's much smaller than Nero Free.



Nero 9 Free is absolute garbage. A bloated and completelly useless package of code that no one wants to use it. Trust me, you don't want to use it even if you tink otherwise. It's that bad. I mean, functionality wise, CD/DVD burning found in Windows has more functionality.
And any other of the above mentioned ones compared to Nero are like comparing Windows 7 against Windows 3.1...


----------



## louise071 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nero for me.

________________________________






Technology expert and member of youserbase, the technology wiki


----------

